
Transitioning from Chrome apps on Windows, Mac, and Linux - chenster
https://developer.chrome.com/apps/migration
======
Macuyiko
I wonder what this means for Chrome Remote Desktop: will it become integrated
in Chrome itself? It's basically the only app (not extension) I use daily.

~~~
adamrezich
That and Secure Shell. Having cross-platform SSH on any computer I can log
into Chrome on is fantastic, and was incredibly useful at school.

~~~
sofaofthedamned
SSH is an extension isn't it, rather than a Chrome app? I hope so because i'm
so embedded in using it it will be a problem for me.

~~~
tapoxi
SSH is implemented as a Chrome App, using Native Client.

------
issaria
Love how they are still using OSX as the OS name. #noshitgiven

